# Looking to buy a Ocean Master Cape Point Special



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Looking to buy a OM Cape Point Special 12' 3-6 oz. spinning rod in good to excellent condition. Checked with Bass Pro to see if they may have one in the closet, they were not real interested in spending any time looking for this rod, imagine that!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Let me check to see what I have at home. I know I have a couple of CPS's hanging around...

Sandcrab


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks, let me know.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I thought all of the CPS's were 6-12 like the OM heavy..


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Both my spinning and conventional CPS rods are rated 6-12 oz...


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks for checking...maybe one will turn up.


----------



## dumdrum (Oct 24, 2010)

I Have an Ocean Master 12' 6-12oz for sale. .cosmetically 7/10 clear coat peeling...It just needs to be rewrapped ..$50 plus shipping
Take it to RDT and have them wrap and you will have your own custom CPS


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm wanting a 12' 3-6 oz...but thanks for your offer.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

poppop1 said:


> I'm wanting a 12' 3-6 oz...but thanks for your offer.


99% sure there is no such thing. There is such a thing as an Ocean Master 12' 3-6 ounce. But it is not a Cape Point Special. The Cape Point Special, which has the strange reel seat, which I hate, came only in the heavy rating.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

HuskyMD said:


> 99% sure there is no such thing. There is such a thing as an Ocean Master 12' 3-6 ounce. But it is not a Cape Point Special. The Cape Point Special, which has the strange reel seat, which I hate, came only in the heavy rating.


I think Husky is right. I have two of the recent OM 12' 3-6oz rods. They dont make these anymore either


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> I think Husky is right. I have two of the recent OM 12' 3-6oz rods. They dont make these anymore either


According to their website, they still sell them . . . Conventional & Spinning versions.

*http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Angler-Ocean-Master-Surf-Rod-Casting/product/12042405060212/

http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Angler-Ocean-Master-Surf-Rod-Spinning/product/1204170502044/*


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Those are just regular ocean masters not the Cape point special. They haven't made the Cape point in a few years. The Cape point had no grip material and a weird reel seat.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Islander80 said:


> Those are just regular ocean masters not the Cape point special. They haven't made the Cape point in a few years. The Cape point had no grip material and a weird reel seat.


Yes, I remember them and they were an ugly blue color, as I remember. 

My links were in reply to 1BadF350 saying the OM-12'a in 3oz-6oz were no longer made, not the Cape Point Special.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

the plate seats suk anyhow, just had my cps rebuilt with a Fuji seat. Ken is yours a casting or spinning rod?
js


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Gentlemen I have one of these 3-6 oz. Cape Point Special spinning rods, trouble is everyone wants to use it when my family is all fishing together so I hoped to find another. I tape my reel on this rod just to be safe and I like the dark blue color, maybe not many made but it casts very well with ease, thanks.


----------



## PGHSteelworker (Nov 3, 2012)

I also own a cape point 3-6 oz, 12ft, spinning I bought new from BPS. Very nice medium/heavy rod.


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

I also own a Cape Point3-6 oz.,12 ft spinning rod,that I got in a trade,that wasn't used,and I haven't used.I 'll sell but won't ship,send me a pm with your phone numberif interested,maybe we can meet,I'm in Maryland.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Jamcaster said:


> I also own a Cape Point3-6 oz.,12 ft spinning rod,that I got in a trade,that wasn't used,and I haven't used.I 'll sell but won't ship,send me a pm with your phone numberif interested,maybe we can meet,I'm in Maryland.


If need be I can get it as far as Hagarstown. Let me know guys, glad to help out.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Jamcaster, here is my phone # 814-448-3818, e-mail is [email protected]. I will post all info regarding this rod according to the rules and please tell me if I'm correct, thanks.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Poppop its ok to agree to purchase jamcasters rod here in the thread. You can delete your personal info from public view and send it to him in a personal message.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks 1BadF350 for the info, I'm never sure what is appropriate or not. Jamcaster, I returned your call a few times between 7:30 PM till 8:30 PM Thursday evening 6/11, got your answering machine but not sure if it took my message. You may call anytime and I will keep trying too, thanks and looking forward to talking with you.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks to all, this post may be closed.


----------

